# XML in JTable



## Manuelito (2. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin noch nicht sehr versiert mit dem arbeiten von XML in Java. Ich möchte als erstes eine Tabelle erstellen in der ich den Inhalt einer XMLDatei darstelle. Des weiteren möchte ich dann die Attribute ändern können... Allerdings stellen sich mir da ein Haufen an Fragen. Benutze ich da am besten DOM, SAX, JDOM, JAXP,....? Ich arbeite mit eclipse und habe den Eindruck das Eclipse eine eigene Implementierung von DOM anbietet, welches JDOM (laut Hilfe)  bevorzugt werden soll.... PUH!
Kennt jemand dazu vielleicht ein brauchbares Tutorium?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Roar (2. Sep 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte als erstes eine Tabelle erstellen in der ich den Inhalt einer XMLDatei darstelle.


wie willst du die xml datei in eine JTable packen? so ala Grid oder wie? 


> Benutze ich da am besten DOM, SAX, JDOM, JAXP,....?


mach dich doch erstmal über die begriff schlau die du hier aufzählst... ob dom oder sax musst am ende du entscheiden, such mal im forum nach pro/contra.


> Ich arbeite mit eclipse und habe den Eindruck das Eclipse eine eigene Implementierung von DOM anbietet


hä?


----------



## Manuelito (6. Sep 2005)

Also, ich Versuch mal zu erklären was ich insgesamt Vorhabe:
Es soll eine Mini-Personalverwaltung werden, wobei das Personal in einer entsprechenden XML Datei vorliegt und im Javaprogramm als Tabelle angezeigt werden soll. Die Einzelnen Personen sollen bearbeitet und aus der Verwaltung gelöscht werden können...
So von daher scheint mir DOM sinnvoller als SAX, oder?
Ich würde ganz gerne JDOM benutzen, da dieses scheinbar die JavaCollections unterstützt. Meine Frage zu JDOM: Habt ihr damit erfahrung? in eclipse erhalte ich nämlich in der Suche zu JDOM folgendes:


> The JDOM was made obsolete by the addition in 2.0 of the more powerful, fine-grained DOM/AST API found in the org.eclipse.jdt.core.dom package.


 und die aktuelle Verion 1.0 ist auch schon ein jahr alt... wird jdom noch weiterentwickelt, oder ist die Benutzung problematisch?
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus und nehme gerne Tips zu Büchern und Tutorials an


----------

